# MBGFC Mem Day Report



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Fished the tournament with a crew full of family members (brother, sister, daughter, nephews, nieces etc..) had a blast. We were at Thunderhorse by 330 AM Sat morning with high hopes. We fished gorgeous blue water from there to Devils Tower, Ensco 8501 etc... On the second day we fished the steps area. We ended up with around 7-9 wahoo and 3-4 mahi, but none over 30lbs so we skipped the weigh in. I was a committee boat and did not give out a single confirmation #, the billfishing was slow.

As always the MBGFC crew puts on a great event!

Water was blue everywhere









Daughter and Niece waiting for the big one that never showed up









One of the many wahoo, notice the destroyed lure in background, I bet I had $500 in lures destroyed by those toothy critters this weekend!










Lunch on Jacquelyn, Jack and diet with boiled shrimp









My nephew trying to multi task while backing down on a wahoo









Not sure who is eating who here?!









My nephew and one more wahoo









Much needed sleep Saturday night!










Congrats to those that did well! Can't wait till the next tournament!

Robert


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

What # was the leader for the hoo's?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

We caught all the wahoo while trolling for marlin, so leader was 250 lb mono on our shotgun lures, which is what they hit. Our shotgun was small 7" Melton Cherry Jets colored like flying fish. None cut us off, just destroyed the skirts


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

i have caught more wahoo trolling a marlin spread than i ever have looking to target wahoo !!! and i have only been cut of a few times with all mono marlin leaders and have lost countless lures from the dirty sob's hitting swivels while trolling high speed.... Looks like yall have a great trip though Robert.


----------



## bquared (May 25, 2011)

Absolutely looks like a great trip! Amazing you own the boat and still have to sleep on the COUCH!!!! What's up with that? Looks like a great trip with the family and another great report with pictures.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I actually sleep best on the couch, close to the helm if I am needed. I sleep with one eye open and a VHF radio on my pillow. I had my nephews running the boat at 8 knts towards steps so I was comfortable sleeping. ON way out Fri night we were flying so I stayed up all night.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

First rate comforts it looks like! Too bad nothing was able to get weighed at the scales. The Makaira lures were hot this weekend. Did any of yours get bit?


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Love the shrimp and Jack shot!

I think it has been a weird start to the season from what it seems. At least you got out there and had a few fish. 

Thanks for the report...I always look forward to seeing yours!


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

As always great report and pic's Robert! Cool color on the wahoo. Remind me to bring Tom a few razors for the boat...Too bad the fishing was no better but thats fishing. Water looks awesome!


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like the trip was fun, but nothing big for the tournament - that's the way it goes sometimes. Great pics as usual! Did you get any reports where You Never Know found the big blue?


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Just have to say one more time I love your boat! Congrats on the trip you had family and friends and wahoo.....what 's not to love on a trip like that !


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Matt, We were around Thunderhorse over to Ensco 8501 and did not hear or see them all weekend. I heard boats hailing them but never heard them respond. I imagine they called in the fish as opposed to using the VHF to stay in stealth mode?! That boat is so freaking fast that they can fish anywhere/anytime/any sea! It's crazy to see of 72' boat pass trip engine center consoles! My guess is they were way way west, but who knows? My hat goes off to them as they certainly know what they are doing!


----------



## SKATR JIM (Oct 2, 2007)

They caught their fish at the Lobster Rig at 6:58 Sunday morning live baiting. Fish was caught by a tiny female angler. We saw them several times Saturday, and picked up and ran west at the same time as them Saturday afternoon, we just didn't want to head that far west. Obviously paid off for them.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I found a few more pics of my niece (our Jr angler for the trip) with two of her fish.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Awesome weekend!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Lobster rig = 218 statute miles from Orange Beach!! Wow! On Sunday to boot, like I said that boat can fly!


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Awesome report Robert! Sometimes I wish I was in your family lol


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

great report thanks captain


----------

